# Pen kits from China



## Monty (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone else get an email from XIAMEN RI-ZHENG INDUSTRY CO.,LTD in China offering to see pen kits direct to you? They are offering slimlines from $0.75 ea, slimline pencils from $1.61, cigars from $1.83, Europeans at $1.84, SL bushings at $0.40, pen mill at $6.38, acrylic blanks at $0.85,
letter opener for $1.47  and bottle stoppers at $0.96. 
Express shipping runs from about $18 up and they say you get your order in 3-6 days.
All appear to be chrome, colored or 24k kits.

They also list a "local" price which is about what we normally pay, but it looks like if you buy a larger quantity, it might be worth it. 
If any wants a copy of the email, email me and I'll forward it to you.

Don't know the quality of the pens but this just might be worth checking out.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 21, 2007)

If they offered the better platings it would be tempting.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 21, 2007)

"They" offer ALL platings AND at no extra charge for platinum. I have received and made some of these kits and they are no different than PSI quality IMO. 

-Peter-[]


----------



## Monty (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />If they offered the better platings it would be tempting.



Frank, I've emailed them about that.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jun 21, 2007)

please forward it to me


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 21, 2007)

website: http://www.rizheng-stationery.com

email contact: jack@rizheng-stationery.com

telephone: 86-592-55592652
fax: 86-592-55592835

the email mentioned Rizheng 0706 retail project with 12 styles of kits

Do a good turn daily!
don


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 21, 2007)

Don,
  Have you gone one the website?  I cannot get it to come up. Google says that it cannot find it. Am I doing something wrong?  Thanks.

Mike


----------



## hanau (Jun 21, 2007)

i get their price list and talk with someone names Josie.
talking with him/her now about ordering some kits.

trying to figure out what payment by T/T is, something to due with bank to bank transfer.


----------



## hanau (Jun 21, 2007)

T/T is a wire transfer and that is $40 a my local bank.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 21, 2007)

The website is not working for me but it has as recently as Tuesday when I got the email. I've not ordered from them. Looking at shipping and wire transfer fees (my bank charges $50) I wonder if the savings is that much. It may be worth it if someone needs several hundred kits or maybe for a group buy. I've been getting emails from this company for a year or longer and this is the first time I've seen them offering lower prices on any quantity of kits. The minimum order has been 2000 kits of a single platting. Others have reported that the kits seem to be the same as PSI kits but I can't substantiate that. They do look the same and the kit item numbers I've seen on the website do resemble PSI numbering. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />Don,
> Have you gone one the website?  I cannot get it to come up. Google says that it cannot find it. Am I doing something wrong?  Thanks.
> 
> Mike


----------



## dbriski (Jun 21, 2007)

I've recieved a few emails from them, but it looked like quantities of 1000+ and my interpretations was the cheaper price was the base price and the local price as the price after all the customs and such but I could be wrong.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks Monty


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 21, 2007)

i'd agree with the T/T not being worth the money... particularly if you're only ordering for personal usage. group buy, maybe. i dealt with this when ordering some badger hair knots and struggled with whether or not it would be worth it... of course i ended up doing it but don't know if i would again.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 21, 2007)

I was talking to Zack from rizheng stationary a while ago.
Acording to Zack they also make Statesman, Emperor pens but cannot sell them to me as Craft Supplies holds the design rights.
I suppose CS paid for the tooling set up etc for their designs..


----------



## Rojo22 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have purchased acrylic blanks from these folks, and I will tell you it was easier dealing with them, then it has been with folks here in the country.  Nice customer service, and since my bank provides T/T for free, it was a no brainer.  Shipping was extremely fast, and came right to my doorstep by DHL.  The shipping is expensive for the "express" but it is worth it to know it is going to be there.  All told, even with a major banking holiday in China when I sent my T/T to them, I had my blanks within 10 days of me placing the order and sending the T/T.  Very pleasant experience with these folks.  I had some reservations at first because I really had no recourse if things went badly, but I am glad I did it.  They actually sent samples of some of the kits, and I cannot tell the difference in the platings from what is available from PSI, but I am still stress testing the samples....


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 22, 2007)

Monty,
I've been getting their emails too... from what I see, they are PSI's supplier since their reference to kits usually are indicated by PK....

Warning though on the shipping.. it can run much more than you anticiapate if they do it in the normal forwarding/consolidation practice... they will contact a forwarder in China, who will combine your shipment with about 50 others to an "agent" in the USA, who will de-van and breakdown the shipment for on-forwarding to the various cities where the shipments are destined.... if the shipments are via ocean, there are wharfage charges, customs clearance fees, I.T. fees (I.T. means "in Transit" which is a customs form to move goods from the arriving port to the final port of destination.. then the customs brokers will have charges to "clear" the goods through customs and will have an import bond fee, usually minimum of $50 or $0.35 per $1000 of invoice value, not to mention if this item is not on the "most favored nation list" for China, then there will be duties to pay, based on a percentage of the invoice value... a minimum customs broker services usually runs around $200 per shipment to be cleared, plus the duties and wharfage and port fees.

My opinion, it's much cheaper to pay the price of the suppliers already well known and handling all this.. they're passing the costs along in their prices anyway and we don't have any of the headaches... I've already relegated these emails to my junk mail file so they are automatically filtered out.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />Monty,
> I've been getting their emails too... from what I see, they are PSI's supplier since their reference to kits usually are indicated by PK....
> 
> ...


----------



## Ligget (Jun 23, 2007)

FWIW - I would rather buy from our usual suppliers!


----------



## Rojo22 (Jun 25, 2007)

As I stated earlier, shipping on this was a no brainer and with zero hassle.  I got 100 acrylic blanks for .68 each, and shipping cost me 120.00 for a total of 188.00.  No forms, no delays, not one extra cent for any charges.  I got exactly what I ordered, no hassle with forms or extra charges as DHL delivered to my doorstep. 1.88 (with shippin cost) for blanks that suppliers charge 2.99 to 3.99 makes a big difference for those of us who make and sell them.  I have turned several of the blanks and they are of equal quality to any acrylic I have turned in the past.  I realize that suppliers have to make a profit, and I do not have any problem with them doing so, but if I can find it less expensive somewhere else, with the same quality, why wouldnt I?


----------



## xmrizheng (Jul 2, 2007)

Dear Sirs,

Thanks for you interest in our email and comment on our kits and prices.we accept the payment via Paypal.We will send our kits to you soon by express after your payment.and the courier will deliver your goods to your door.

Your worry about the deal were understandable for us.because you have never done any business with a oversea penturner.but I think you can try to do it if you think it is good for business.

If you have any question,please don't hesitate to contact with me by email of zhong@rizheng-stationery.com 

Best regards.

Jack


----------



## PenPal (Jul 4, 2007)

Last Monday I sent a TTransfer from near my home,it arrived in China the next day,the goods were picked sorted and despatched Wednesday,they were delivered to my door on Monday last,one week turnaround,through Customs Air Express TNT with a trace number you can learn the location and date of delivery at any one time.

My contact Josie who speaks English and Dorothy her boss.There are no catches or practices I can fault indeed their courtesy impresses me.

Peter


----------

